# ZendOptimiser not working

## Fenixoid

Installed zendOptimiser. It's shows in phpinfo:

Zend Optimizer

Optimization Pass 1	enabled

Optimization Pass 2	enabled

Optimization Pass 3	enabled

Optimization Pass 4	enabled

Optimization Pass 9	disabled

Zend Loader	enabled

License Path	no value

Obfuscation level	3

apache recompiled with prefork flag, and even with apache2_ mpm=''prefork"

Loads good, but pages, that require zend optimiser say:

Zend Optimizer not installed

```
localhost ~ # php -i | grep Zend

additional .ini files parsed => /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ZendOptimizer.ini,

Zend Extension => 220060519

Zend Memory Manager => enabled

This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:

Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies

    with Zend Optimizer v3.3.9, Copyright (c) 1998-2009, by Zend Technologies

Zend Optimizer

Zend Loader => enabled
```

```
localhost ~ # php -m

[PHP Modules]

bz2

ctype

date

dba

dom

eAccelerator

gd

gettext

iconv

imap

ldap

libxml

mbstring

mcrypt

mysql

mysqli

ncurses

openssl

pcre

readline

Reflection

session

snmp

SPL

standard

tokenizer

xml

Zend Optimizer

zlib

[Zend Modules]

Zend Optimizer

eAccelerator
```

wtf?

----------

## malern

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but have you restarted apache since installing zend optimizer?

----------

## Fenixoid

Restarted 514645464 times  :Cool: 

Even the whole server 3 times  :Wink: 

Recompiled everything: apache, php, zend, eaccelerator...

Could anyone install ZendOptimzier on their mashines and see if it works?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## malern

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> Could anyone install ZendOptimzier on their mashines and see if it works? 

 I've been running dev-php5/ZendOptimizer-3.3.9 for quite a few months without any problems. I don't remember having to do anything special to get it working, I just emerged it and it worked.

Edit: Just spotted you're using eAccelerator as well. The eAccelerator website says;

 *Quote:*   

> Zend Optimizer must be installed after eAccelerator in php.ini so it's loaded after eAccelerator. If you don't use scripts encoded with Zend Encoder then we do not recommend installing Zend Optimizer with eAccelerator, and it won't give you any extra performance.

 

So that might be worth checking.

----------

